# Colt Mustang Pocketlite



## ratrodfink

Anyone own one? If so, what are your thoughts on it for pocket carry?


----------



## ratrodfink

Hello...is this thing on?


----------



## buck32

ratrodfink said:


> Hello...is this thing on?


No.....:anim_lol:


----------



## ratrodfink

I'm beginning to believe you may be right.


----------



## VAMarine

I don't have the pocket-lite, but I do have the steel frame Mustang, I carry it in my back pocket with a DeSantis Nemesis.

It's a little heavy, but the alloy frame of the pocket lite should make it easier, just make sure that you clean the pocket lint out of the space between the hammer and the firing pin stop/firing pin area as being carriend cocked w/ safety on will leave that area open to catch any debris and that might obstruct the hammer from making contact with the firing pin in a time of need.

As you've seen elsewhere, Sig is going to be making a copy of the Mustang, the Sig 238 which is alloy framed as well. The Mustangs are getting hard to find and spare parts and mags are hard to find as well.

They make nice little carry guns, but I've been thinking of shelving mine and replacing them with either a Kahr PM9, MK9, or P380....well that was until I saw the new Sig.

I like the Mustangs better than the poly alternatives as they are much easier to shoot. There's a world of difference between shooting a steel frame Mustang and P3AT.

Actually, my Mustang(s) shot even better than my Bersa .380.

The sights _could_ have been improved, but in a pocket gun I guess it's really not needed for bad breath distance.


----------



## ratrodfink

Thanks VAMarine. You have confirmed some of my intimations about the Mustang. Except for the pocket lint thing which was a great observation. I just came across the Sig and that might be what I pick up. I found a Mustang and a Pony at my local store but I may want to go with the reliability of a new firearm with a warranty and parts available.


----------



## VAMarine

ratrodfink said:


> Thanks VAMarine. You have confirmed some of my intimations about the Mustang. Except for the pocket lint thing which was a great observation. I just came across the Sig and that might be what I pick up. I found a Mustang and a Pony at my local store but I may want to go with the reliability of a new firearm with a warranty and parts available.


If you have the money, buy both just for the collectors appeal. I recently paid $575 for my Gov't .380 that was LNIB and I could probably turn it for close to $900. I know I could make my money back and then some on my Mustang, and eventually my Plus II which is in the most used shape of them all will bring in a fair $$$ amount if I ever decide to sell, at best I could sell all three as a set and clean house.

Now regarding the Mustang as a carry gun in general, up until I saw that new Sig, I was thinking of just "upgrading" to a Kahr MK9 or PM9.

The only other metal framed .380s that are in the pocket category are the Seecamp the NAA Guardian, and that new goofy Mini-Eagle and none of those options really appeals to me.

I guess we'll just have to see when this Sig comes out.

I spied a Kahr P9 yesterday for $375 that was screaming to come home and replace my Mustang +II that I carry IWB when I need something really concealable, but I just couldn't swing it right now.


----------



## Chesty21

I have two Government model .380 and one pony mustang .380 that the wife carries and I love them. They are small, light, accurate and easy to carry in Florida. I have not had a problem with the guns and even though they are no longer produced there are plenty of places to buy replacement parts for reasonable prices.


----------

